# 95 nissan radio wiring diagram needed



## rmcmighty (Jan 20, 2010)

I have just purchased my first Nissan as i needed a little truck around the house. It's an se v6 king cab long box with 244,000 kilometer's on it and in beautiful condition BUT ..... The factory radio/cassette player must go! I do not yet have a repair manual for this truck and am in need of the wiring diagram if anyone has one they can upload for me! 
any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i tried to get on for my 97 and couldnt find one. if u get a after market one u can buy a adapter that goes to ur stock wiring and then u can just match the wires up to the after market.. when i halfed a** it i lost my alt so get the right stuff the first time get the adapter


----------



## rmcmighty (Jan 20, 2010)

ok ok ..... Im just cheap! But i called the local audio store i use and got the antenna adapter for $8.95 and the wiring set for 6.95 so i guess i will jump on that on my way to work! 
Makes life easier that way! Thanks


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ya i learned the hard way cause i didnt have money at that time and it bit me in the a** down the road but ya same as what mine cost


----------



## rmcmighty (Jan 20, 2010)

For any one else's future referance i did find a page with nissan diagrams on another site ( BUT BE CAREFUL ) ex. My truck was built in april of 94 so it is a cross over. The pin Connectors are doifferent for the later 95's as well the 95 doesnt need an antenna adapter but again because mine is a very early 95 it again has a funky antenna wire and needs the adapter 
http://www.installdr.com/Harnesses/Nissan-Wiring.pdf
BE SURE TO PULL OUT YOUR RADIO AND COMPARE THE COMECTORS TO THIS PAGE!


----------



## rmcmighty (Jan 20, 2010)

I did buy the harness adapter and all is installed but ....... my rear speakers are not working ..... they were not working with the factory deck either ..... any hints?


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i would run new wires to them


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

amp (under driver seat) is probably burnt out;



nissan4x4.27 said:


> i would run new wires to them


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ya i bypasted mine but mine is a single cab and i got subs and a amp but before that i had to 6 by 9's back there


----------



## rmcmighty (Jan 20, 2010)

rmcmighty said:


> For any one else's future referance i did find a page with nissan diagrams on another site ( BUT BE CAREFUL ) ex. My truck was built in april of 94 so it is a cross over. The pin Connectors are doifferent for the later 95's as well the 95 doesnt need an antenna adapter but again because mine is a very early 95 it again has a funky antenna wire and needs the adapter
> http://www.installdr.com/Harnesses/Nissan-Wiring.pdf
> BE SURE TO PULL OUT YOUR RADIO AND COMPARE THE COMECTORS TO THIS PAGE!


Also be sure to connect a jumper wire from ( M to H ) if you end up using the 1994 and previous adapters in order to power up your factory amp (if it still works) I will soon post a way to bypass the amp if it doesnt work anymore and you find your rear speakers are not working. I figured it out by looking at my aftermarkrt connectors and noting I only connected 4 wires to the rear speaker connector and eliminates the power wire for the amp..... Looked to me like it may be a common oversite and many people probly waste time running new speaker wire to the rears for nothing!


----------

